
Majority of H-1B employers pay migrant workers well below market wages - rainhacker
https://www.epi.org/publication/h-1b-visas-and-prevailing-wage-levels/
======
DamnYuppie
The point of the H1-B program was to attract talent that had high tech skills
couldn't be found domestically. However this system has been used is as a way
of getting employees with the same skill-sets at lower rates. There is a whole
industry that popped up to help companies structure their job postings such
that no one local would apply so they could then go and say they needed an
H1-B. So it is absolutely no surprise that they pay below market wages, that
is how they use the system!

